# Change in Ringnecked dove mood



## The Bagwan (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi,

I'm in Australia and we're in the middle of a hot summer.

Anyways, about 5 years ago around 1 am I was outside having a cigarette (I've since given up) when I heard a bit of a commotion. I found a cat that had a birds in its mouth. I scared away the cat. The bird looked OK, but I placed it in a box with water and seed and the next day I took it to the Vet. They said there was a 50 - 50 as to whether it would die of shock.

5 years later, she still with us. She's a ring-necked dove we call Buster (we thought she was a he until she laid an egg). She lived inside with us and we generally leave the cage open so she can fly around. She loves me and spend a lot of time on my shoulder. If I'm on the phone then she really fights for my attention. If we're all sitting at a table it funny watching her strutt up and down the table trying to be the center of attention. She's become a valuable member of the family that I care for deeply.

In the last couple of days she hasn't been coming out of her cage, nor does she get excited at my attention. She just seems puffed up on her perch (which is weird as its rather hot even with the airco on). She did recently go through a faze of desperately trying to get my attention for several weeks, but this has ended abruptly. Should I be concerned? Could it just be a seasonal thing or might there be something wrong with my Buster?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome to PT.Have you gotten any new pets that might be affecting her?Have you changed anything in her cage?Sometimes something new can make a bird act abit different.Theres a chance she has a health concern.Have her droppings changed color or become runny?Is she eatting /drinking water?Have you changed her diet in anyway?I have had doves for over 25 years.From time to time mine will act different for aday or 2 then snap out of it.Is she moulting?Has she laid an egg?


----------



## The Bagwan (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the reply.

No new pets, nothing new. She hasn't laid any eggs, nor is she moulting. Last time she moulted she did act funny for a week or so, I guess didn't want to be touched. She isn't eating much, if at all and I haven't seen her drink. She has been using her cuttlefish quite a bit. When I take her out of her cage and give her a bit of attention, she pretty much turns her back on me which is the opposite of a couple of days ago. She's also completely silent which is also very odd for her. I did place a pile of hay on the floor of her cage in case she's got an egg brewing after the mating season and needs a nest. Previously she's laid her eggs from her perch so they smash on the floor of her cage. Could she perhaps be about to lay an egg and the attitude is due to discomfort?

Her poo seems the same, maybe a little greener than normal, but not noticeably so. Poo amount seems the same which is strange as I haven't seen her eat. As I say she's an indoor bird who has no contact with other birds so she can't have caught anything. Is it possible that she's depressed due to not having a proper mate over the mating season? The wife and I both agree that she seems very sad. I'm trying to spend more time with her but she doesn't want the attention.


----------



## The Bagwan (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm going to move this to the sick birds page as she's looking awful today and I'm extremely worried.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could she be egg bound, meaning that she has an egg that needs to pass, and she is having trouble passing it? Do you give her calcium, other than the cuttle bone, which really doesn't help them all that much.


----------



## The Bagwan (Jan 17, 2013)

She could be egg bound. She does have access to shell grit. At the moment thinking either egg bound or constipated. She is pooing but its watery. Read somewhere to put a bit of KY in her vent. Will give it a try. She's booked into a vet in a few hours but looks miserable.


----------



## The Bagwan (Jan 17, 2013)

Took Buster to the Vet. Unfortunately she died whilst taking a blood sample. We're all devastated.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.Did the vet have any ideas what her illness was?


----------

